
Google Cloud Platform is down - dewey
https://cloud.google.com
======
manigandham
The biggest problem is the global load balancer being down, all services are
unreachable until it's fixed.

~~~
leesalminen
I thought GKE was internet scale? /s

In all seriousness, this is the first significant outage we’ve experienced
with GCP in a year. We keep moving more and more ancillary services over to
them.

~~~
twistedpair
There were a lot of smaller outages in Q1. This must be the 2018 Cloud Next
push.

------
anderspetersson
Status Dashboard:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

Just in time for Google Cloud Next coming up in a week or so.

------
matrixagent
Well this is gonna be a fun day at work…

------
pulkitsh1234
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/18...](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/18012)

~~~
augbog
Looks like it's coming back soon

Jul 17, 2018 12:53 The issue with Google Cloud Load balancers returning 502s
should be resolved for majority of users and we expect a full resolution in
the near future. We will provide another status update by Tuesday, 2018-07-17
13:30 US/Pacific with current details.

------
r1ch
And as usual for cloud services the status page is saying everything is fine!

Edit: there it goes after 15 mins

~~~
dewey
Seems to slowly grow in redness, 3 services officially affected according to
the status page now.

------
twistedpair
> We are investigating a problem with Google Cloud Global Loadbalancers
> returning 502s for many services including AppEngine, Stackdriver,
> Dialogflow

~~~
leesalminen
Cloud Functions too, I suppose because they use load balancers.

------
kup0
Apparently this might be affecting ability to auth into other services? I
cannot log in to Netlify using Github/Gitlab at the moment

------
LiquidFlux
Our services have just become available again, initial downtime starting at
20:25 GMT, uptime returning at 20:56 GMT.

------
harterrt
Looks like this caused the Spotify and Snapchat outages.

~~~
fru2013
Discord down as well because of it.

[https://status.discordapp.com/](https://status.discordapp.com/)

------
twistedpair
Pokemon GO outage

------
ksajadi
Unfortunate right before Google Next event...

